# Americas Rugby Championship 2018



## ThunderHorse (Jan 26, 2018)

As the Forum Rugby Evangelist, I bring you the third ARC thread in as many years. 

ARG XV Training Squad
Brazil Tupis Training Squad (has not been named yet)
CAN Les Rouges Training Squad
Chile Los Cóndores Training Squad
Uruguay Los Teros Training Squad
USA Eagles Training Squad


The First Match of the Americas Championship will be the first of the two-leg World Cup Qualifying series of Canada V. Uruguay which will occur this Saturday at BC Place in Vancouver.  The Rosters for the Match: CAN V. URU.  5PM PST, 27 JAN.


----------



## DC (Jan 26, 2018)

After all the years of playing then coaching rugby USA Rugby is a travesty. They govern by chaos. Sad since we have such a potential here in the US to be a great participant in the game.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 26, 2018)

DC said:


> After all the years of playing then coaching rugby USA Rugby is a travesty. They govern by chaos. Sad since we have such a potential here in the US to be a great participant in the game.



I feel you.  There's another attempt at a pro-league I'm actually covering with a podcast.  It's called Major League Rugby.  Really want it to succeed for the players.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 27, 2018)

If anyone is wanting to watch the CAN V. Uruguay match tonight it is on ESPN 3 at 8PM EST/5PM PST.

The Spread is CAN (-14) as of yesterday.


----------



## DC (Jan 27, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> I feel you.  There's another attempt at a pro-league I'm actually covering with a podcast.  It's called Major League Rugby.  Really want it to succeed for the players.


We had the Pro League here last year. Complete failure. Mismanaged like FIFA. Greedy bastags. I’m a Super Rugby fan. Southern Hemisphere has the best game IMO. The coach I worked with played counties in NZ. Leaned a lot.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 5, 2018)

In week 2 of the ARC, Brazil defeated Chile 7-10.  The Eagles defeated ARG XV 17-10.  In a non-ARC match Canada lost to Uruguay in Montevideo, Uruguay secured the Americas 2 RWC spot and Canada will have to play through the Repechage.  We face Canada next week in Sacramento.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 4, 2018)

USA Wins the tournament with a grand slam following the largest victory over Uruguay since 1989.  Hopefully this is the beginning.


----------

